# Three leg honing



## Jasonrkba (Feb 11, 2017)

I see these three leg honing tools on eBay that go on your cordless drill to hone a cylinder. I was wondering if anyone has tried them or have a better suggestion to cheaply accomplish the job?

Curious what you guys think.
Thanks. Jason.


----------



## backhoelover (Feb 11, 2017)

i use one everytime i put a set of rings in. dingle berry hone is really the way to go


----------



## Jasonrkba (Feb 14, 2017)

What grit should I finish with?


----------



## backhoelover (Feb 15, 2017)

2000


----------



## backhoelover (Feb 15, 2017)

Or a fine hone bar


----------

